# My Cancer Story (Update at bottom)



## jeeptastic

My husband posted this story.  I just wanted everyone to know that on Aug 22, 2009 he went to be with the Lord.  It was a very peaceful death. I dont understand why God didnt heal him and allow him to stay here with me and his son.  I just have to trust the Lord each day and live by faith.  Ian was the love of my life and he told me everyday that he loved me with his whole heart.  I have the honor of raising his son and I will remember him everyday.  Please keep us in your prayers as I need them desperately.


My Cancer Story

I am not sure why I am even writing this. I don’t know if it is for closure in my heart, hopefully not closure in my life. I want to start by saying I have full faith that God will heal me, He promises it in the Bible.

Here is a little background about my self. I am 33 years old. 2 college degrees, had a successful job, was pretty content in life I guess. I love to hunt whitetail, like 3-4 days a week if I could. My wife didn’t mind she was always doing her own thing. 

I guess around December we started having some trouble after 5 years of marriage. I thought a baby would fix everything, so at the middle of February we found out we were pregnant. Well guess what, things didn’t get better, I drifted farther apart because of a worse reason, which I would like to not discuss. The summer went by, things got worse and our beautiful baby boy was born in October. 

On Thanksgiving Day my wife and I had had a huge fight and I pack a bag, I was through and just couldn’t take anymore. That night her parents showed up saw my bag and I left. 

It was the hardest thing do to leave my 1 month old son behind, but I was trying to make a point. At that time I didn’t know it but I was in the biggest spiritual struggle of my life. 

I stayed gone for month, we started divorce hearing and I got supervised visits. Which was better than nothing. 

After I moved out I bought RockBand 2 to occupy my time. I played drums in high school and thought it would be fun. Well, I ended up playing this game every night for hours. I developed a cramp in my right calf from the bass drum peddle. I would be at work and people would be laughing because I couldn’t walk right, it was painful. 

Then I started getting the sniffles and out of breathe, so I went to the doctor when He treated me for Bronchitis. That weekend I drove to Florida for my sisters wedding, had fun played around, danced some but I was always out of breath, I attributed it to the Bronchitis. 

When I got back to work Monday was fine, But Tuesday I had a coughing fit and I couldn’t stop. I told my boss I was going home and I left. I went home and slept for 6 hours. I went to the Dr. again that night, again, Bronchitis, he changed some medications, I went to work on Thursday, but I couldn’t even make it to the top of the stairs with out of being out of breath, I would have to wait a minute and catch it, not good. 

Well on Friday morning a got dressed for work, walked down to feed my dog was, but when I came up from watering him, I got into my truck (barely) started and passed out. I don’t know how long I was out but when I came to I was pouring sweat from every where, and I know that wasn’t right. Well, if you call 911 from where I would take them 20 minutes. I could be at work in 10. So I chanced it, I drove slowly and when I got to work the nurse walked right in front of me. She rushed over as I fell out of the truck and my boss walked over and they rushed me to the emergency room.

They  did a chest x-ray, thought it might be pneumonia. Then they did a CT scan. That s when the Dr. burst in the door and said we are life flighting you to Emory, I said for pneumonia?

He said I had something call a saddle bad pulmonary embili. Well the weather was too bad for the helicopter so the took me in a very fast ambulance. When I got there I was rushed to ICU.

They did more chest x-rays and monitored me, since it was late Friday night. On Monday I had a PET scan. This is where they inject you with radioactive glucose which runs through your veins. Well that narrowed it down to my liver, but they didn’t think that is where it started.

So on Tuesday I got a liver biopsy. This is where they use a CT machine to guide a big needle into you liver to draw out samples. Then when you go to recovery you have to lay on you left side for 2 hours and every breath feels like a knife being stuck in you back and the you flip and feel the knife on the other side for 2 hours. 

At this point a group of doctors come in and they tell you they ran smears and test and if any of them lit up it is cancer. I said,  ”Let me guess, mine looked like a Christmas tree!” They laughed and said I had Stage 4 Small Bowel and Liver Cancer. 

So they moved me to a regular room where I awaited on what they were going to, see there are only 5000 cases of small intestine cancer a year and they are in men over 55, I am 33.  

Well after 2 weeks of sitting there something finally happed. Everything I ate started coming back up. So I put my self on a liquid diet and the scheduled an endoscopy for the next day. Now this is fun. The put you half to sleep, prop you mouth open and stick this long tube with a camera and probe down your throat. They got down there just past my stomach and found a tumor. So they took a biopsy. I had an orange sized tumor blocking my small intestine. 

I was scheduled for surgery 2 days later. Everything went well and recovery was fine with help from morphine. Surgery was on Wednesday and I had a few visitors, but on Saturday something bad happened. Something I have never expected. I started burping this weird taste and then all of the sudden I vomited a bucket full on stomach bile. My mother was running out of the room so fast. Even some of the nurses couldn’t handle it.

Now if you have never seen stomach vile and I hope you don’t. It is black as tar and makes road kill smell like the best perfume in the world. I had had the stuff pouring out my mouth and my nose, it was bad.

I had to have a port put in my chest so they could administer chemo easier, didn’t even feel that.

They started me off on some pretty hard chemo (which I guess it is all hard) I was going every 3 weeks, the taking 8 pills a day (horse pills) 4 in the morning and 4 at night and then got a week off. The weird thing about the chemo was for the first 10 days of so after chemo you couldn’t touch or drink anything cold. You couldn’t stick your hand in the fridge or freezer with out gloves on or it felt like be stabbed. I was terrible, imagine going all summer not being able to drink cold sweet tea, torture. 

Then something starting up with my bile duct, I don’t know if it was that chemo was to strong or what. So now I had to have a procedure called an ERCP. This is where they go down through your throat and put stints in to stretch the ducts. Well the first one didn’t work, go they tried a metal one, it didn’t work. 

The next step was to insert biliary tubes. This is where they stick a 2 foot long blue tube with holes in it that will drain the bile from you liver and small intestines in to bags that you get to carry around. This is not a fun procedure at lease it wasn’t for me. They had to go right through on of my tumors, no amount of pain medication could stop that

You have to flush you tubes 3 times a day, no problem. But they also for get to tell you that they get clogged all the time making you go down there and sit in a waiting room to get it fixed, if it falls out, in which you are to go to the ER, where they do absolutely nothing for you.

Currently I have 3 tubes. I had my last chemo 2 weeks a go, I have vomited 11 out of 13 days due to who know why. I have the constant taste of Gatorade and Powerade in my mouth. 

There are a few people out there who know who I am because I live in a small town, and I ask you out of the respect and courtesy of my family you don’t mention ANYONES! name. I will not hesitate to have this thread deleted. 

I wanted to write this so that if there is anyone out there with cancer, I kinda know what you are going through, they are all different. If you have had cancer, do you have any hints or suggestions? 

And just to let you know what cancer can do to, I am 6’3” (at one time 270, slimed down to 250) now I weight 175 lbs, have no muscles, not even enough to play with my son on the floor. Also for the fear he will pull out one of my tubes, so everyday gets harder and harder. 

Please pray for me my wife and my 9 month old son. Thanks

GOD IS IN CONTROL!!!

The one thing I left out of the original post was how awesome my wife has been. She is literally raising 2 children at once. She does everything. Down to my pills to flushing my tubes everyday. 

I had a Dr.s appointment yesterday and got some bad news. I have an obstruction in my small intestine. I had an idea of this but never said anything. I had 3 choices. Have an endoscopy with biopsy, if it is cancer there was nothing they could do, if it was scare tissue they wanted to suck all the bile out of my stomach for 3 days and and i couldn't eat or drink for 3 days (torture), so I chose hospice. I have ended treatments and start hospice this week. 

GOD IS IN CONTROL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredw

jeepstastic, my prayers for a speedy recovery are sent.  God bless you.


----------



## Lane Morrell

May God bless you.


----------



## Bruz

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent

prayers from here.


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster

I am so sorry about your suffering.I will Pray that God will heal you soon. Blessed Lord,please bring this Brother back to full health and may his healing bring Glory to Your Heavenly Name!
Amen


----------



## mallymaster4

Prayers sent and God Bless you and your family!


----------



## daisy102998

I hate to tell ou this but as a cancer survivor it will be long time for you to get over the chemo.  I had surgery, chemo, and raidation.  Throat sealed of so I had to carry around a spit cup for 5 years.  Fed my self through a stomach tube.  The good thing you and God will have a relationship that is unbelievable.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## Nitro

God Bless you Sir!!

I will pray for you tonight. I hope that you have a good outcome.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Prayers sent.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## Dixie Dawg

I am so sorry that you have to go through all of this.  It is amazing to me that you still seem to have a good attitude, in spite of your suffering.  I hope that continues for you (the good attitude, not the suffering!) and you will be in remission very soon. Blessings to you and yours~
Kerri


----------



## doublebarrel

Prayers sent


----------



## Mackey

Mr. Jeeptastic,
I'm truly sorry first of all for this disease. Just know that I will pray as you requested, dilligently. My concern is the addiment demand for anonnimity, with the threat of deleting the thread. I certainly don't know you, I wish I did, and if you should feel the need to delete this thread, please know that prayers will continue for as long as needed. I have found that the people on this site are some of the most compassionate people you will ever run across. Wheather you identified or not, I believe that you will lifted up in sooo much prayer. God has a plan, and this will work out in accordance with his devine will, just hang in there. Prayers sent on your behalf.

Mackey.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Prayers sent.


----------



## StriperAddict

Prayers from here.  May the Lord make light shine in this dark time.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Brother I am praying for you, that the Lord will bring you comfort and healing.

Please keep us updated..


----------



## cmghunter

Prayers sent up for you as well.


----------



## dawg2

Prayers sent. Hang in there.


----------



## Arrow3

You are in our thoughts and prayers....


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I will pray tonight for your physical healing, the healing of your spirit, and the healing of your relationship. May God do all three that you may know Jesus is Lord of your Life!


----------



## Walkie Takie

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## marknga

Please know that you and your family are in my prayers.
I believe that your post will help someone else who is facing these
type of challenges.

Mark


----------



## Wornout Trails

*God Loves You!*

Jeep:  You are in our prayers!  God bless you and your family!  Call me ANYTIME you feel like company!  W.T.


----------



## Eddy M.

Chemo side effects can last for years or forever the sensitivity to cold doesn't go away very much from my personal experience- numbness in the hands/fingers and feet and toes also doesn't go away but becomes manageable except in real cold weather( makes deer hunting in the winter a lost cause)--PM me if you want to talk- colon cancer twice- 4 rounds of chemo 4 months each time- surgery X3 --eddy m    RN


----------



## lake hartwell

Man I hate that for you. I have had cancer 3 times but not as tough to treat as yours it sounds. The above comments are correct. You can and will be better but it is a rather long road. I had always been a Christian but it clearly brought me closer to our Lord. I know it is easy for me to say and harder than it sounds but focus on your family and your Lord. There is life after cancer. May God Bless and keep you and your family thru this.
L.H.


----------



## crackerdave

Prayers sent for you and for your family.


----------



## marknga

"The one thing I left out of the original post was how awesome my wife has been. She is literally raising 2 children at once. She does everything. Down to my pills to flushing my tubes everyday. 

I had a Dr.s appointment yesterday and got some bad news. I have an obstruction in my small intestine. I had an idea of this but never said anything. I had 3 choices. Have an endoscopy with biopsy, if it is cancer there was nothing they could do, if it was scare tissue they wanted to suck all the bile out of my stomach for 3 days and and i couldn't eat or drink for 3 days (torture), so I chose hospice. I have ended treatments and start hospice this week. 
GOD IS IN CONTROL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Prayers sent.


----------



## GAGE

Through all this, your attitude seems amazing, you are in my thoughts and I hope for your quick recovery.


----------



## BowArrow

Jeep

I have some idea of what you have been thru as I had a stem cell transplant at Emory on December 2005. I was in the hospital for two months taking chemo plus one month as an outpatient at Emory. I had Mantel Cell Lyphoma in the fourth stage. I was sixty-seven years old at the time which made it rough although I was in excellent shape. Before I recovered from the transplant, my wife fell in the bathroom and broke her neck. She lived twelve days and passed away July 22, 2006. A few days before my wife fell, I had an outbreak of shingles which are still painful three years later. All of this happened in one year.

I know you have ask,WHY ME, as I did. My wife,faith and church family kept me going in the tough times. I can not explain why good people go thru tough times and I do not believe anybody can. I will be praying for you as I can relate to you.

Charle Howard


----------



## contender*

Jeep,
I have no idea what you are going through but then again from an "outside looking in" prospective I do. Last week my Dad just chose (or had it chosen for him) to do the same thing you decided to do yesterday. He has appendix cancer and went through all the chemo treatments, pokes, probes, tests, and hospital stays. The doc finally decided two weeks ago that nothing is working and hospice has been called in. It's really tough for me to watch a perfectly healthy man deteriorate down to nothing in less than a year. 
 "God is in control" of all our lives and there are reasons for everything, although we will more than likely never know the reasons.  I'll add you and your family to my prayers.


----------



## The Buck Wizard

Hang in there!! My God bless you


----------



## Lorri

Wow ou have been through so much.  Prayers for you and your family.  God Bless You and Your Family.


----------



## Goatwoman

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent . God will hear these prayers and begin to work. My dad and my husband have had cancer .My husband is now a cancer survivor ( 18 yrs. ). Praying that God will be with you and your family .


----------



## Bowser

Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## ga41

praying for you and your family


----------



## Chris S.

Fight back brother,I am praying for you as well.


----------



## Nitro

Prayers sent to you this AM, Jeep. 

If you read this, I hope you are comfortable and that your family is OK. God Bless you in this time of need.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Prayers are sent, that God's will for you be done.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Eddy M. said:


> Chemo side effects can last for years or forever the sensitivity to cold doesn't go away very much from my personal experience- numbness in the hands/fingers and feet and toes also doesn't go away but becomes manageable except in real cold weather( makes deer hunting in the winter a lost cause)--PM me if you want to talk- colon cancer twice- 4 rounds of chemo 4 months each time- surgery X3 --eddy m    RN



Call Eddy and talk ..........

Prayers sent


----------



## Al33

Will be praying a miracle for you Jeep! May God comfort and heal you.


----------



## NoOne

prayers sent


----------



## Eddy M.

I personally know of a rather well known person in Georgia stock car racing that lived 6-7 years with this type of cancer with treatment-and lived a good life ----- treatment for cancer is TOUGH and side effects both permanent and temporary are ( can't say the word here) like hades------- I as a cancer patient respect your decision in your stopping treatment - but don't forget getting a 2ND opinion in your care and treatment could be a big difference in your outlook on this--- some MD'S are good-- some are EXPERTS-- is yours a expert ?????? good luck   eddy


----------



## 4wheeling4life

Rip


----------



## TNGIRL

May God keep you and your family in his hands. And may you find peace and strength for the fight you are making.


----------



## ddd-shooter

God is alive and miracles are his business. Praying one for you right this second.


----------



## marknga

*Jeeptastic, Ian Taylor passed away this morning.*

Jeeptastic, Ian Taylor passed away this morning.

Please keep his wife and son in your prayers.

RIP


----------



## georgia357

Man, I didn't want to hear that.  Will keep his wife and son in my prayers.


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## bowfish71

Will be praying for the family


----------



## Limb Walker

RIP, prayers for the family...........


----------



## packrat

*Prayers For Lori*

Prayers for Lori and Praises for Ian. He has made it home to see the King of King and Lord of Lords. We're gonna miss you bud, but it won't be long till Jesus comes back to get the rest of us, His coming is at hand, We'll see ya again real soon.


----------



## marknga

Ian Taylor
Royston - Ian Taylor, 33, of Royston, died Saturday, August 22, 2009. Services will be at 4:30 p.m. Monday, August 24, 2009, at Middle River Baptist Church. Interment will be in Franklin Memorial Gardens - North. Survivors include wife Lori Allen Taylor; son Ethan Taylor; sister Melissa Fletcher; father Stanley Taylor Jr.; mother Joyce Poncharik; grandmother Dolly Taylor; step-mother Thelma Taylor. Pruitt Funeral Home in Royston has charge of arrangements


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Will miss Ian-----*

Lost a great Friend!     W.T.


----------



## cmghunter

Very sad


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

I just read this........................God bless the family.


----------



## Jody Hawk

This is so sad, cancer is a terrible thing.

Prayers for the family.


----------



## Nitro

My prayers are added.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

Wornout Trails said:


> Lost a great Friend!     W.T.



Is this Ian?  If so thanks for sharing his pic. This story hit me pretty hard today and made me think about things.................he and I are the same age and I could'nt imagine having to leave behind my family.   God bless that whole family,  my heart and prayers goes out to them all.   Todd


----------



## Ruger#3

How sad, Godbless and keep his family.


----------



## packrat

*yes*



Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> Is this Ian?  If so thanks for sharing his pic. This story hit me pretty hard today and made me think about things.................he and I are the same age and I could'nt imagine having to leave behind my family.   God bless that whole family,  my heart and prayers goes out to them all.   Todd



Yes, That's Ian in his true colors, can't imagine a photo capturing someones personality like that one does. He was a true down to earth friend to me, a great softball coach to my daughter and an excellent teacher to my son. He has touched our family in a very positive way. Prayers for all family and friends, Heaven got a good one!


----------



## Jranger

Prayers sent for the family...
Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Lane Morrell

Rest in Peace.  May God bless the family.


----------



## Paymaster

Rest In Peace Ian! Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## Huntinfool

heartbreaking....that's all I know to say.  His avatar breaks my heart.

I'm glad he's not suffering anymore and his wife and new baby boy will be in my prayers for a long time.

I can't imagine.....I don't want to if I'm honest.


----------



## cj5 buggy

RIP Jeep.


----------



## 01Foreman400

That's heartbreaking.

Prayers sent to family and friends.

Rest in peace Ian.


----------



## htr4life

Just heartbreaking...

Reast in peace Ian!  My heart and prayers are with the family!


----------



## Socon16

*Ian*

Prayers sent to Ian and his family. God bless your family and blees you as you never have to suffer again. My sister passed in April of cancer after a long an arduos fight. The chemo is terrible and life is miserable but thank God it's all in the past now.


----------



## t bird

Ian was a great fellow. I am so sorry to hear of his passing. I had the opportunity to guide he and his father about 5 years ago on a deer/hog hunt and we hit it off pretty good.Super nice fellow and had a great love for guns and deer hunting. We got to chatting about the www and low and behold he was a member  of woodys too!!! We chatted back and forth a few times on here. This story has truely touched my heart today.
  It is great to read you have a great relationship with the good Lord. GOD bless


  Trae


----------



## Dixie Dawg

I hope that no one finds this inappropriate or morbid, but I saw on the bottom of the front page that today is Ian's birthday.  Just wanted to bump this thread up in memory of him, to celebrate the life he left too soon here and maybe send out some prayers or energy to his family, who I am sure misses him every day, but may be having an especially difficult time today.... I didn't have the pleasure of knowing him in person, but from the replies on this thread he was loved and loved others in return.

To celebrate the time he spent here... happy birthday, Ian...


----------



## marknga

Dixie Dawg said:


> I hope that no one finds this inappropriate or morbid, but I saw on the bottom of the front page that today is Ian's birthday.  Just wanted to bump this thread up in memory of him, to celebrate the life he left too soon here and maybe send out some prayers or energy to his family, who I am sure misses him every day, but may be having an especially difficult time today.... I didn't have the pleasure of knowing him in person, but from the replies on this thread he was loved and loved others in return.
> 
> To celebrate the time he spent here... happy birthday, Ian...



I didn't even look at the birthday's today.... 

RIP Ian

Man he loved deer hunting..... 

Prayers for his family and friends.


----------

